# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Fjalori informatikës v.0.1 Anglisht-Shqip - (sh.bukur)!

## canasta

Fjalori i Iformatikes eshte prezent ne dy verzione, ate "RED" dhe "BLUE".

Deri tani ne kete fjalore ka gjithsej 366 fjalë.

Nje foto nga "RED" verzioni.


Screenshot nga "BLUE" verzioni.


*Si te perdori?*
Eshte e thjesht per perdorim, shkruan fjalen tek Titulli dhe ajo automatikisht te shfaq shpjegimin e fjales qe ke kerkuar, ose kerkon fjalen ne anen e djatht e ben copy te njejten dhe tek titulli e ben paste, dhe sic e ceka edhe me pare vet shfaqet shpjegimi i shkurter per fjalen.

Download Mediafire:


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?77x5q3th77wjytm
```

Download itshqip:


```
http://forum.itshqip.com/download/file.php?id=2
```

Me shum per kete fjalor te bukur, lexoni ketu:
http://forum.itshqip.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=4483

----------


## BHGod

Po termat e përdorur ku i ke gjetur?

----------


## canasta

@ BHGod

Me te vertet nuk e di, por sigurisht qe i ka mbledhur nga faqe te ndryshme, do ta pyes kur te futet online dhe te tregoj me sakt.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Jo per gje po une jam pak i keq per keto gjera po  ne 10 erkime qe bera 7-8 prej tyre jane gabim plus gramatika e gjuhes te le shume per te deshiruar. gjithashtu "UEB HAPESIRA" nuk me duket gje e sakte per tu perdorur. Programi mire po databaza edhe perkthimet te le shume per te deshiruar gjithashtu nje gje tjeter qe i mungon eshte menyra per te shtuar edituar korigjuar ose fshire terma. nje databaze e jashtmne e programit do e bente me efikas kete pune.

Ardi

----------

